# Kansas ADBA Show August 27/28th



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Land of Oz APBTC (KS)
Saturday, August 27, 2011
Location: Harvey County 4-H Building

The Land of Oz APBTC will be holding 1 conformation show on Saturday and 1 conformation show on Sunday at the Harvey County 4 - H Building in Newton, KS. NO WEIGHT PULL WILL BE HELD. (Misprinted in the May 2011 issue of the Gazette). Please contact Shannon 316-516-6247 or Jason 316-807-5745 for more information.

Judges: TO BE ANNOUNCED

*Due to unforeseen circumstances, judges may be changed without prior notice

................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................'







Who's going?!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Woo hoo Goo, we will see you there, I am sooo excited and I know for sure I am going to this one. And Odie will get to be in his first show


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

As will Helena! JC here we come!  It's going to be so fun. And Helena will likely be a loud mouth in the ring so she just might get the judge to notice her. hehe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha ya never know girl, she is gonna do great  I just know she will


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks TT! I am going to start walking her every evening after it cools off! I wish I could do more with her but I just don't think she should drag even a slight weight with her knees the way they are.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

My wifie has to work on Sundays but I am trying to figure out a way to make it. Tye com pick up Ready and take her with you.lol hopefully we can make it to the show. I just started conditioning the dogs. Mostly Dooney for national weight pull. But I think they will look good by then if we make it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmm about 5 to 10 lbs wont hurt her, slight resistance and shorter walks.  And she looks good, do the hand walking and keep her diet to a minimum about 2 weeks before the show, means Zach can't feed her  This was Missy's mom-lady's downfall, her two little girls were always feeding Missy  SHe had to finally crate her when she fed the girls so the oldest one wouldn't feed her her food 

RUdy really, I am coming right thru there bro, I would love too  OMG that would be awesome  And it's only two shows and there is room in my car for one more crate


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thanks TT! I am going to start walking her every evening after it cools off! I wish I could do more with her but I just don't think she should drag even a slight weight with her knees the way they are.


So walking at midnight cause it stays hot now.. Really i mill the dogs at like ten. And walk in the am.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> So walking at midnight cause it stays hot now.. Really i mill the dogs at like ten. And walk in the am.


haha SO TRUE! I hope you can make it Rudy!

And yeah TT... I didn't think of that but Zach feeds her all the time! haha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahaha I know I have seen him do it, lol. Just keep an eye on both of them, lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah we will know for sure Sunday Marianne is talking to them about moving her 
Mon - Sat insted of Sun - thur.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok cool beans let me know, if not Iwill totally stop by and pick her up for you


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

For sure miss Tye I would like to get her in the ring sooner than nationals.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Miss Tye, lol. Ok well if you guys can't make it let me know as I am staying at someone else's house, who was nice enough to let us,  Just gotta make sure it's ok if I can bring an extra dog is all. And if they say no then I'll camp out, no worries, I'd love to show her


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

We will be there


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO Jay it'll be great to see you again


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

See you there Kai!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah Kai we should set up next to each other again since our dogs are so quiet


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

We will be there. Lucy will be old enough to show and want to get her some more ring experience before Nationals! She doesn't have perfect conformation, but her attitude should make up for it! I cant wait to see how she does. Knowing my luck she will act like Charlie and act like a statue refusing to show her personality for the judges lol!


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahah Kai we should set up next to each other again since our dogs are so quiet


It can make for a long show if your setup next to folks who either leave their dogs unattened or wont/cant keep them quiet in their crates


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

This I know is why I asked,lol, our dogs were quiet, was nice, lol

lance I can't wait to see y'all there


----------

